# [emerge] Fetch restriction[RESOLU]

## mysix

Bon ben c'est la première fois que je tombe là-dessus et je suis certain que c'est simple comme bonjour de contourner ça mais je n'ai malheureusement pas trouvé.

C'est une dépendance pour netbeans :

```
[ebuild  N F  ] dev-java/jnlp-bin-1.2-r1  160 kB

```

Pour le F selon le man :

```

[ebuild F ] media-video/realplayer-8-r6

              The realplayer package requires that you Fetch the sources manually.  When you  attempt

              to  emerge  the  package,  if the sources are not found, then portage will halt and you

              will be provided with instructions on how to download the required files.

```

Merci beaucoupLast edited by mysix on Fri Nov 05, 2010 9:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ceric35

Essaye de l'installer il te dira quoi faire :

emerge jnlp-bin :

```
 * Please download javaws-1_2-dev.zip and place it in /usr/portage/distfiles

 * https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_Developer-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=7026-jaws_dev_pack-1.2-oth-JPR@CDS-CDS_Developer

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-java/jnlp-bin-1.2-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/jnlp-bin-1.2-r1/temp/build.log'
```

En gros, il faut télécharger le fichier à la main (généralement en acceptant

la license du package en question) et le copier dans /usr/portage/distfiles

----------

## mysix

Ouai super ça marche !

Encore merci =D

----------

